

Fighting with Your Compiler - djcapelis
http://dbittman.github.io/2014/11/05/fighting-with-your-compiler.html

======
andrewchambers
"no better fix" \- what? just Implement memset with assembly, then let gcc
emit calls to it.

~~~
icodestuff
That might be better in one case, but then if gcc starts optimizing other
functions which look like stdlib functions, should you really have to
implement them all in assembly before being able to test anything?

